# eco friendly hang tags and clothing tags



## cesarzap (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I am looking for suppliers with eco friendly hang tags and clothing tags.


----------



## belle (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, 
you can get eco-friendly hang tags & neck labels from: 
- BCI Labels www.bcilabels.com | Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels 
- Avery Retail Information Services Homepage

Hang tags:
- California Labels www.californialabels.com 
- GreenerPrinter GreenerPrinter.com -  (just do a custom quote on there website) 

Hope this helps!
Belle


----------

